# Parents turn in alleged school bomb plotter - CNN



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

Parents turn in alleged school bomb plotter



> (CNN) -- A South Carolina high school senior arrested in an alleged bomb plot had the ingredients to assemble a bomb in minutes, police said Monday. Ryan
> Schallenberger, 18, was arrested Saturday after his parents called police when 10 pounds of ammonium nitrate, an oxidizing agent in explosives, was delivered to
> their home in Chesterfield, near the North Carolina border, Chief Randall Lear of the Chesterfield Police Department said.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (22 Apr 2008)

Good call by the parents.
Better be forewarned than feeling remorse for what the adolescent mighta done.


----------



## Yrys (22 Apr 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Good call by the parents.
> Better be forewarned than feeling remorse for what the adolescent mighta done.



Cop think so, too .

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24255982/


----------



## Hawk (22 Apr 2008)

My heart goes out to the parents. That has to be the hardest thing they've ever had to do.


Hawk


----------



## X-mo-1979 (22 Apr 2008)

Must be frightening to the parents.I can';t imagine my child doing something like that,I'm sure they didn't either.

Killology anyone?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (22 Apr 2008)

Reminds me of a story outta Toronto not to far back. Mother found an AK - 47 under her sons pillow and turned him in. Hard to think someone you've watched grow up could have these feelings and thoughts harbouring inside them eh


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2008)

He obviously wasn't hugged enough, or not enough jell-o.


----------



## geo (22 Apr 2008)

A friend of my wife turned in her daughter to Child protection services (DPJ) for a week's stay....
Daughter was spittin mad at the time it happened but, years later admitted that the tough love was exactly what the Dr prescribed....


----------



## Yrys (25 Apr 2008)

Same type of plot at the beginning of the article, then some lines about same event, at the end  :

Teen planned simultaneous school attacks, prosecutor says



> SOUTH BEND, Indiana (AP) -- A 16-year-old boy is accused of plotting an attack on his high school, prosecutors said Thursday, alleging that
> he discussed plans by e-mail with another person to carry out simultaneous "Columbine-like mass murders" in two states on September 11, 2008.
> 
> Authorities detained the teen Tuesday on an initial charge of intimidation, St. Joseph County prosecutor Michael Dvorak said Thursday.
> ...


----------



## geo (25 Apr 2008)

Too many hormones and not enough sense....


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Apr 2008)

Whatever happened to letting the anger out on the sports field? ??? I remember getting made fun of in Highschool and then shutting the person up with a nice tackle during a Rugby game. Seems high explosive and 9mm are the only way to tell someone to STFU at highschool nowadays, tragic really  .


----------

